# What do you do with the fry once they grow up?



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to breed bettas eventually, maybe like next year sometime if I can get the money and my dad to sign off on it. But I am just curious what everyone does with the fry once they grow up? If I ever do breed it would just be some bettas from some lps. So its not like I could sell them for a lot. I would not do it for the money. More for like an experiance type thing, but I want to only breed responsibly. Yes I realize it is a huge commitment, and that is why I am starting to study now.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Before you breed, I would ask around and see if any people you know would like bettas. Also (and ONLY if your pet store takes good care of their bettas- They have a lot of room to swim in, colorful, fed well, clean water, etc.) ask if your pet store would be interested in taking some.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good that you are thinking ahead on a very important step...

I am one that believes that everyone should spawn Bettas at least once, great experience that can lead to different and more difficult species

An average spawn for a new hobbyist is usually about 30 fry to adult stage or point that you have to cup the males

I would talk with the owners at your local ma & pa type pet shop and see if they have any interest in any Betta offspring you spawned, don't expect much for them if anything, most will give a store credit. 
Be aware that sometimes they will be used as feeders- especially if they are mutts.......

Craigslist

Friends and family

Online...at tropical fish forms that have buy & sell section, however, shipping will be the big cost to either you or the buyer....not to mention the cost of shipping boxes, bags...etc......


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, thanks. Those are all good ideas. I am still working on the research and probally won't breed for at least a year, if I can convince my dad to let me set up a tank in the basement.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Also be prepared that you may have to cull certain fish. This is really hard for some people to do.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

What do mean by cull?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Culling means to kill unwanted or deformed fry. Its a fact of life in breeding. There are going to be fry that are way too deformed and will never have a happy life and the best thing is to put them out of their misery. There are also breeders who will cull fish that are perfectly healthy because they only have room for the best of the fry. It sounds really harsh but when your breeding an animal that can theoretically have 300+ babies its something you just have to do.

Culling can also mean getting rid of fry that are still pretty healthy but just aren't show or breeder quality. Many breeders adopt out fish like this for free as long as the adopter pays shipping.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

What methods are usually used for this? I hope I dont have too, but Im sure I could probaly do it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When I cull, I usually feed them to other fish......


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay. Thank you for explaining that. I am pretty sure I could do that. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

By other fish do you mean other bettas?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

There are may other fish that are carnivores. (big ones) are an example. 

I read on bettysplendens that clove oil is a good alternative (though I hope to never have to try it anytime soon).


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think I could ever cull bettas... Which I probably will have to when I breed mine this summer.
But if you have cichlids, for example, they would love fry. My oscar will probably enjoy some this summer. Of course, the fry will have defects! Not healthy fry.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Other bettas will eat small fry but once they get bigger you usually feed them to larger cichlid fish like oscars. 

I live on a lake and we have big cat fish that will come up and eat leftover chicken etc that is too far gone to feed the dogs. If I have any culls I may just throw them in there when we feed the catfish.

It sounds really harsh but ask anyone who's ever seriously bred ANY fish and they'll tell you its a big part of breeding. You either have to accept it or not breed.


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Well, you have to figure out what your going to do with the fry when they're born. If you don't cull, and you have 300 babies, where r u going to keep/store them? How are you going to feed them? Even if your find people to adopt the fish, you think you'll have a home lined up for 300 fish? Culling is just doing what fish do in the wild. Unless you have a huge space to store fish, and a small fortune to spend on food, culling seems like a necessary evil.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I might be able to feed some to my other bettas, and theres a lake across the street. Also theres a small pond down the road, Ive always wondered if bettas could survive in it. Itd be interesting.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

If you live in a tropical climate then MAYBE.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

nope in missouri, so I guess thats out of the question, still a culling method though, since the other fish would eat them......


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

But the bettas would probably suffer... the water would be too cold, and there would be leeches, and parasites and... ick.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Valid point, Betta Slave.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

well in that case are there any other options?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Petstore may take them (I used to raise and sell rabbits to sell to my LPS as a kid)
Give them away to your friends (a bad idea if they're not familiar with Betta care)
Find a way to sell them
Cull 'em (as previously discussed)
Not breed?


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

No I have alot of friends who would like some as well as a small local pet store. I mean how else could i cull them?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Never release a tropical fish into the wild or if you catch a wild fish and put it in your tropical tank never re-release it into the wild.

This can destroy our native habitat by introducing tropical parasite/pathogen that our native species have no immunity to and can wipe it out......

A betta will not survive very long anyway and IMO cruel and some thing like snail, shrimp, plants and some fish species can survive and cause problem in the native habitat and in some state in the US is is illegal to do it...


Protect our native habitat.........destroy tropical livestock and plants the correct and safe way.........
Freeze it
chop its head off
burn it
bury it
toss it in the trash


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Wouldnt the freezing be painful? do you mean by putting him in a cup in the freezer right? And there so small do they even have heads? I could prolly do either though if needed.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend freezing, as that seems a bit inhumane to me. :/

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1047

Try this artlcle.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thanks the article helped, I think ill try and find some clove oil, then again I better wait to see if i have any fry, abiggill still has no stripes!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

XD I can't believe I didn't suggest it before!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Good that you are thinking ahead on a very important step...
> 
> I am one that believes that everyone should spawn Bettas at least once, great experience that can lead to different and more difficult species
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this sounds like what people say about cats, and it leads to overpopulation, suffering, abuse and euthanasia or worse.
I don't condone breeding and if you have to ask what "culling" is well..
After seeing the horrible conditions betta are put through, kept in and subjected to it just irks me, if you care about your fish why would you want to perpetuate this?
Actually, I don't mean to single you out OFL, I enjoy your posts and advice, it's just that this has been on my mind since I have gotten to know and love my bettas and it really bothers me the way they are commodified.
I just can't condone it for Clampy's sake


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Due to many of the the tropical fish we keep that are going extinct or have limited habitat due to habitat distruction as well as fewer hobbyist that keep and breed fish any longer....some species will be gone forever unless a hobbyist keeps it in a home tank, breeds and passes it along to other hobbyist.

I do understand what you are staying SJones, but my point is to encourage people to grow in this hobby to keep it going and to encourage breeding to keep species alive that may not have any other place to live, the Betta is not one of them but is a great starting fish to teach proper husbandry and perhaps teach the love of breeding and keeping fish in general.

Very true that breeding fish is not every ones cup of tea and many people will not make an effort to research the animal and in turn they will suffer and die a cruel death.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay. I can understand that, thank you!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

tumtum said:


> I might be able to feed some to my other bettas, and theres a lake across the street. Also theres a small pond down the road, Ive always wondered if bettas could survive in it. Itd be interesting.


This isn't meant to sound like a lecture just to give facts so please don't take this as being mean in anyway  but for the love of the fish and the environment DO NOT let pets into the wild...ONE they are bred in captivity and do not have natural instincts like their wild cousins. TWO your betta will either starve, get sick or be eaten...THREE you are releasing an animal that may not be natural to that environment and if it CAN survive there, think about how this effects wild animal populations this is how we get invasive species. For example small mouth bass were released in my part of Canada for sport fishing and are now invasive. Now they are deteriorating the trout populations....

;-)


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I have been owning Bettas for about a year now. I currently have 4 Bettas. 2 in a split 10 gallon and 2 in a split 5 gallon. I am planning to hopefully try my hand at breeding after the summer. I have been researching breeding in the meantime. As far as culling goes, how do you know which ones to cull and which ones to not cull? What should I look for as far as health goes?


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> This isn't meant to sound like a lecture just to give facts so please don't take this as being mean in anyway  but for the love of the fish and the environment DO NOT let pets into the wild...ONE they are bred in captivity and do not have natural instincts like their wild cousins. TWO your betta will either starve, get sick or be eaten...THREE you are releasing an animal that may not be natural to that environment and if it CAN survive there, think about how this effects wild animal populations this is how we get invasive species. For example small mouth bass were released in my part of Canada for sport fishing and are now invasive. Now they are deteriorating the trout populations....
> 
> ;-)


Dont worry, I have found alot more people who are interested in the fry now, not to mention, on bettatalk I found an article about limiting eggs before they hatch by cutting off part of the bubblenest and disposing of it. Ill do that if things get out of hand with how many eggs are in the spawn.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

cool stuff I am glad you found a cure to the problem  good luck with your spawn btw


----------

